# Emergency Leave



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, I just wanted to let y'all know that I won't be back on the forum from 7-10 days. My father's liver is failing badly and my husband, kaydence, Faith and I are taking an emergency trip to Texas. We are leaving tonight, Nevaeh will be in good hands with my mother in law. I just can't believe this is happening. I am so close to my father and I just can't imagine him being gone. I am so sad and I have cried till I can't cry no more. The next trip after this to Texas will most likely be to a funeral. I pray that it won't but things are not looking good right now. I love my father so much, be he loved his whiskey. He actually stopped drinking 3 months ago, but the Drs said that it actually made things worse on him because his body isn't strong enough to go through the detoxing itself, so from 3 months on he has been weakening and he looks like a skeleton. Pale and even his cheek bones are obvious and showing bad. He has that pot belly from all the fluids from his liver. I just want to go fishing with my father one last time, that was our favorite past time together growing up. He raised me and my 3 younger brothers on his own and I thank him for that, he has always been there for me. Maybe when I am down there I will take pictures of us and I will show y'all, because to me you have been like family!

I just needed to vent and let out my emotions. I will talk to y'all when I get back, I hope I don't miss out on to much. Take Care.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll pray for him, and cherish every moment you spend with him.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear that. I will keep you and your father in my prayers.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your father. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry Laura...

Your Father and Family will be in my prayers..


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i am so sorry. my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Hope everything goes ok. Prayers sent.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I want to thank all of you!! I mean that from the bottom of my heart. It's amazing how fast time flies and when you grow up it seems that it is impossible for the ones you love to go on into another life, so every now and then the realization hits me and I feel I can't take it. I know I will get through these tough times. I have my husband, daughter, animals and my gopitbull family. Thanks again and now I am off to Texas from California!! See you when I get back.


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Prayers sent to your Father, you, and your family.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

sorry to hear it. we'll be prayin for you


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

sorry to hear it. I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry Laura. Take to you when you get back.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll keep ya'll in my prayers


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, I lost my dad at a young age it's not an easy thing as I was very close to him and i learned alot from him especially when it comes to cars...just enjoy every last moment with him and take care of yourself.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*sorry....*

I am sorry for your pain.. I hope your heart heals and your memories gets more wonderful. I know you love your dad. HAng in there.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Well, I just wanted to let y'all know that I won't be back on the forum from 7-10 days. My father's liver is failing badly and my husband, kaydence, Faith and I are taking an emergency trip to Texas. We are leaving tonight, Nevaeh will be in good hands with my mother in law. I just can't believe this is happening. I am so close to my father and I just can't imagine him being gone. I am so sad and I have cried till I can't cry no more. The next trip after this to Texas will most likely be to a funeral. I pray that it won't but things are not looking good right now. I love my father so much, be he loved his whiskey. He actually stopped drinking 3 months ago, but the Drs said that it actually made things worse on him because his body isn't strong enough to go through the detoxing itself, so from 3 months on he has been weakening and he looks like a skeleton. Pale and even his cheek bones are obvious and showing bad. He has that pot belly from all the fluids from his liver. I just want to go fishing with my father one last time, that was our favorite past time together growing up. He raised me and my 3 younger brothers on his own and I thank him for that, he has always been there for me. Maybe when I am down there I will take pictures of us and I will show y'all, because to me you have been like family!
> 
> I just needed to vent and let out my emotions. I will talk to y'all when I get back, I hope I don't miss out on to much. Take Care.


Laura I am very sorry and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family right now. I lost my father to cancer a few years ago he was only 46 years old. He drank all his life he was a heavy drinker and eventually it caught up to him. He died a very painful death I was so happy to be by his side in his final days. I took his granddaughter up to see him a week after I had her he was so happy just to have all his grand kids and family by his bed side. Life is so very short and you just never know what tomorrow will bring. I am glad you are able to be with him right now and I hope he is able to pull through this. Prayers being sent your way! Keep us updated


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry Laura. It is so hard to loose a parent. I miss mine everyday. Hold these days close and your father closer. May the gods bless you and your family. I will hold you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT I'LL KEEP YOU AND YOUR FAM IN MY PRAYERS.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Praying for you*

Im sorry to hear about your dad, i just recently alomost lost my dad. He had a makor heart attack right before christmas, and that was a wake up call for me. Im glad to have all my family and friends, including everyone from Gopitbull, thanks for sharing your story Laura. Makes you relize how presious life is. We will praying for your dad, take some pictures for us.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

you and your family will also be in my prayers.
im sooo sorry to hear this. its devistating.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Mrs. APBT.. My condolences to you, and I'm so sorry to hear of your hardship. I, too, will pray for your father's well being and if it is in fact his time, for an easy, comfortable passage. I understand about the drinking.. my mom has been drinking for as long as I can remember, and she decided in January to quit drinking, but 2 nights ago, had me drive her to the liquor store to get a bottle of bourbon. She was doing good for the month and a half she was clean... but I've already seen changes in her mood and behavior. Best of luck to you on your trip back to Texas, and Godspeed from a fellow Texan!!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I just want to thank everyone for your very kind words. My father is only 48 and I always took advantage of the situation thinking (he's my father, he'll always be around) and then the time comes close and you actually realize that he won't be here forever. Out of us 4 kids I am the closest with my father also being the only girl, I also live the farthest away which is really hard. Even though my father is a major alcoholic and that is what is killing him, he has been the best father I could have asked for. He has never been abusive or anything, he let me live my dreams and was always there for me. Growing up he told me that he atleast wanted to live to see me have my first child. He used to tell me that he knows it will be a girl and she will have red hair, lol, boy was he ever right and I thank God to this day that he has got to see her over and over on our trips to Texas. The doctors say he don't have much longer, but he is a fighter so who knows the time frame.

I just got back late last night, man a long drive but well worth it. My father got to fish with his grand-daughter for the first time. Yes she is only 18 months old but she had a fun time on my father's lap. It was so hard to see him all fragile looking and pale.  It was so hard because that is not the strong man I remember knowing and seeing growing up. I will be going back in 2 months so I hope things stay okay with him, and if anything does go wrong or happen, I atleast hope it won't be so painful for him. Thanks again for all the sweet and kind thoughts. Me being so far away from my family in Texas, I feel like I can come here to talk to my online family which makes life a bit easier when I am in the dumps!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm glad you had a good time. I hope yu took tons of picturs for your daughter to have as she grows up. My mom had thing about having her picture taken so my son has no pictures of his grandma from the time he was 3 until she passed. If you ever want to talk I'm here.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm sorry happy that everything is ok ....

Made me tear up reading about your little girl fishing with grandpa...So sweet..

Keeping you and your family in my prayers


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know how it went, and yes hearing your daughter sitting on your dads lap, made me tear up a little. Im glad this got to take place for you and him, seems like it meant alot. I will be praying for him and your family. Thanks for sharing.


----------

